# Pink cigar!?



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

So i just rec'd a brown bag sampler from c-bid, and i was looking up these cigars to see what the hell they were. 90% of them are no names, or really cheap cigars. This one in particular stuck out to me, and i cannot find anything about it. It's a pink cigar! Sorry for the bad pics, i only have a camera on my phone. So i did a google search for 'Pink cigar', bad idea....:bolt: haha, i should have seen that one coming. So does anyone know anything about this cigar? I couldnt find anything on it. I have to imagine they dyed the wrapper pink, which i have to say, that scares me. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd call them and ask what kind of stuff is this? I'm clueless as to what that cigar is and also why you would let someone else pick cigars for you.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Josh do you really want the boys too see you smoking a PINK cigars?:nono::bolt::nono:


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Well i've purchased the brown bag sampler from CI before, and havent been let down. I assumed they would use similar cigars in this sampler as well, since they're owned by the same company. I just wanted a cheap way to try a bunch of different cigars, and be surprised! I didnt think that most of the cigars would be no name cheapies.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I got a Pink cigar for you.....


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Is it made of bubble gum?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bpegler said:


> Is it made of bubble gum?


Cuban seed bubble gum, to be precise.

Here's a pic of the blender and the team of torcederos behind these gems:


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA!
The pink cigars taste like schnozberries!


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

"who's ever heard of a schnozberry??"


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck finding out more about that weird cigar. Sure its not the lighter shade of maybe a Rosado colored cigar.

From Cigars International
Rosado Wrappers: Meaning pink in Spanish; these wrappers have a reddish hue and the cigars that utilize the Rosado wrapper are characterized as spicy and full of flavor. There are very few cigars in the market that use Rosado wrappers but the few that do have a loyal following. The reddish color comes from various strains of tobacco and from the growing conditions. The Cuban Parejo by Perdomo is grown with Nicaraguan seed and comes with both a Rosado and Maduro wrap. Coming in big ring gauges allows this cigar to make use of the Rosado wrap to deliver a full, complex taste. Another Rosado wrapped offering from Perdomo, Dos Rios, is grown in Ecuador with an Indonesian seed tobacco. A very economical priced cigar, Dos Rios comes in a box-press and has very spicy overtones. Taking the Rosado wrap to an extreme is La Estrella Cubana, which is cured with Sangria wine smoothing out the spicy overtones.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

bilingue23 said:


> "who's ever heard of a schnozberry??"


*We* are the music makers... and *we* are the dreamers of dreams.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Good luck finding out more about that weird cigar. Sure its not the lighter shade of maybe a Rosado colored cigar.
> 
> From Cigars International
> Rosado Wrappers: Meaning pink in Spanish; these wrappers have a reddish hue and the cigars that utilize the Rosado wrapper are characterized as spicy and full of flavor. There are very few cigars in the market that use Rosado wrappers but the few that do have a loyal following. The reddish color comes from various strains of tobacco and from the growing conditions. The Cuban Parejo by Perdomo is grown with Nicaraguan seed and comes with both a Rosado and Maduro wrap. Coming in big ring gauges allows this cigar to make use of the Rosado wrap to deliver a full, complex taste. Another Rosado wrapped offering from Perdomo, Dos Rios, is grown in Ecuador with an Indonesian seed tobacco. A very economical priced cigar, Dos Rios comes in a box-press and has very spicy overtones. Taking the Rosado wrap to an extreme is La Estrella Cubana, which is cured with Sangria wine smoothing out the spicy overtones.


Nope, positive it isnt a rosado wrapper. I mean it looks like someone took a brown wrapper and spray painted it pink. I wish i could get a better photo of it.

"A little nonsense now and then is relished by the wisest men..."


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

bilingue23 said:


> "who's ever heard of a schnozberry??"


I think I took some of those before... 2nd thought.. They were just mushrooms :ask:


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is a better photo of the cigar:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Put a Rosado smoke next to it (if you have one)


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

bilingue23 said:


> "A little nonsense now and then is relished by the wisest men..."


"Hey, Daddy, I want a golden goose."


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Might as well cut the tip as if you were going to smoke it. (no pun intended) You will them find out if the color goes all the way through the wrapper. 

I see what you are saying though about the color. Its like a bright or florescent pink color to it.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Josh

What does it say on the band?


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> Josh
> 
> What does it say on the band?


'Old Havana' and 'Stogies'. I did a search for Old Havana stogies and got a couple of B&M's. Didnt appear to be anything related to this brand, although i could be wrong.

And i'm almost 100% positive the wrapper is dyed, i can see a smudge, and there is some brown underneath. It literally looks like someone painted it.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

There's a B&M near me called the Carolina Cigar Company that sells only house brand cigars. Instead of Corojo, Rosado, Maduro, etc. they label their cigars "Red" "Black" and "Yellow". Terrible. 

All of their smokes have obviously died wrappers, and their "Red" look exactly like this. Almost like they've been dipped in red lipstick or something. I've only smoked their natural wrappers. Scared of those red things.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

There is a brand called Old Havana Cigar Company, they are listed as making cigars with Connecticut, Maduro, Sumatra and Cameroon wrappers. No rosado. I could not find a picture of the cigar bands.

From your description, it could be a dyed "It's a Girl" type of stick.

It is probably a canine spacecraft (dog rocket) but I would still save it as a novelty.

Jorge


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats Josh! It's a girl! LOL

That does make sense with the pink! Did you get a blue on too?


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nope, just got a pink one. And yeah that does make some sense, although i still cannot find this exact cigar anywhere on the internet. Never had that happen. 

We just found out a couple weeks ago that my wife is pregnant, maybe it's a sign that we're going to have a girl! haha.


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

congrats sounds like your being told to paint the babys room pink


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

bilingue23 said:


> Nope, just got a pink one. And yeah that does make some sense, although i still cannot find this exact cigar anywhere on the internet. Never had that happen.
> 
> We just found out a couple weeks ago that my wife is pregnant, maybe it's a sign that we're going to have a girl! haha.


you the father??? :bolt:

I'm joking!!!! Congrats!!! As a father of a daughter, your outlook on life will change


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Coop D said:


> you the father??? :bolt:
> 
> I'm joking!!!! Congrats!!! As a father of a daughter, your outlook on life will change


Thanks! If it's a girl, we are going to name her Olivia. Funny, because if we have a boy, his middle name would be Ashton. I told my wife if we had a boy and a girl we could name them Oliva and Ashton, which are both names of cigar companies. Dont think i should have told her that! haha.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's a name for a boy: Pepin !!


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

I wanted my son to be named Opus but my wife decided on Brayden. Oh well 

I guess being that it is a "brown bag" sampler, you can't call and find out what was in it. I'd still try to pry them to see if you can get some possible answers. I have always had wonderful customer service from CI, with one exception which can be found if you search for some recent topics by me.

Dye obviously makes sense...your second picture clearly shows a pinkish hue.

Could you take the same cigar and stick it next to a natural, maduro, and maybe a rosado if you have one on a white sheet of paper in "natural light"...we could probably see the differences much easier with the quality of your camera being a cell phone.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

man congrats... if and when you smoke the cigar can you put up a review on it..


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

bn087 said:


> I wanted my son to be named Opus but my wife decided on Brayden. Oh well


That was probably a good move Bradley.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

jolyrogger said:


> man congrats... if and when you smoke the cigar can you put up a review on it..


Thanks! Sure why not. I would love my first review to be about a no-name pink cigar, hahaha.

Ok, here is the pic as requested. As you can see, a conn wrapper on the left, and a maduro to the right. I dont have any rosado wrappers. As well, the photo of the smudge on the wrapper. Not much natural light here in IL in the morning, but the pic looks a little better.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Can you return it to CI??? Tell them that you don't put long pink things in your mouth....


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Holy $hit! That is a PINK cigar!

That second picture DOES NOT do this cigar any favors...


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

There has been talk on here before about makers dyeing their cigars. Lets hope thats what happened to this stick because I am a bit scared to find out what would turn a cigar pink!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Pink taco's go good with Pick sticks j/k hahaha... But yeah has anyone figured out if this is true about manufacturers dyeing the sticks.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have heard that Rocky dyes some of his maduro's, i think they do it for consistency in color. Not sure who else dyes sticks, i am guessing it's a common practice, esp with the darker maduro's.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the pic....it is obvious. You have a pink stogie...now what did CI want you to do with it? I'd hang on to it as a novelty IMO...maybe put it in some celo as to not touch your other cigars with its unknown pink origins. Is the tip sweetened?

Take a q-tip, dip it in hot water (just a little bit), and rub the cigar in a small area near where the most color is. - or just know that tobacco doesn't dry pink and understand there is no other logical explanation.

If you puff it, make sure that your lips don't turn pink. 

BTW, did you order this around V-Day? Maybe thats why they sent it in your grab bag.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, if you ever herf with Richard Simmons, you won't have to break out your good sticks. :laugh:


----------



## cobol (Dec 29, 2009)

I found it on cigar-international's website... but it doesn't have a description. The good news is; the color looks correct for the cigar.

I have 0 posts, so i cant give you the link  But if you Google "Old Havana Super-Sampler" including the quotes, you will find it.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

cobol said:


> I found it on cigar-international's website... but it doesn't have a description. The good news is; the color looks correct for the cigar.
> 
> I have 0 posts, so i cant give you the link  But if you Google "Old Havana Super-Sampler" including the quotes, you will find it.


Good detective work :tu: Welcome to Puff by the way! Make sure you say hello in the newbie forum.

Old Havana Super-Sampler~ - Cigars International

There's no description and they are out of stock. I'm going to assume that it's not because they are flying out the door.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

cobol said:


> I found it on cigar-international's website... but it doesn't have a description. The good news is; the color looks correct for the cigar.
> 
> I have 0 posts, so i cant give you the link  But if you Google "Old Havana Super-Sampler" including the quotes, you will find it.


Thanks man! I swear i did look at CI, and didnt find it on there. Good job.

No reviews of the cigar, and they arent in stock, that's odd.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

jolyrogger said:


> Pink taco's go good with Pick sticks j/k hahaha... But yeah has anyone figured out if this is true about manufacturers dyeing the sticks.


Padilla also dyes their maduro wrapper on the Obsidian. Definitely doesn't help the taste factor.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

bilingue23 said:


> Thanks man! I swear i did look at CI, and didnt find it on there. Good job.
> 
> No reviews of the cigar, and they arent in stock, that's odd.


Hey Josh, have you seen this statment from a BOTL!!

If you puff it, make sure that your lips don't turn pink. 

Someone Please ban this guy!!!:faint::lalala::faint::focus: :banana:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

That would really suck if the dye comes off on your lips. I can see the scenario now............Hey Honey....I'm going down to the cigar bar and puff a stick with the guys......You return later with pink lips and get a golf clubbing from your soon to be ex......all just for enjoying a smoke.
I really hope this doesn't become the "new age tread" for manufacturers.
What's next...? Neon colors and hot women delivering the mail?


----------



## Vegasgz (Sep 22, 2008)

That's not right! We need a review.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Vegasgz said:


> That's not right! We need a review.


I think that we should start a poll on how many of us will like to have a review of this PINK CIGAR!!
What do you guys think???:dunno::dunno:


----------



## Vegasgz (Sep 22, 2008)

Count me in!


----------

